# FR: ça fera longtemps que je ne serai plus de ce monde



## Icetrance

Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas que _"Ça fera longtemps que je ne serai plus de ce monde"_ soit une phrase grammaticalement correcte. Pour moi, le verbe de la clause dépendante aurait dû se mettre au futur antérieur, ce qui aurait donné_ "Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai plus été de ce monde."_

Traduction: I will have been gone from this world for a long time (by then).

Ai-je tort ou raison?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je mettrais quand même le futur puisque ce sera encore vrai et que ça continuera pendant encore un certain temps ! 

D'ailleurs au présent, on utiliserait deux verbes au présent ; au passé, deux imparfaits…

_Ça *fera* longtemps que je ne *serai* plus de ce monde
__Ça *fait* longtemps que je ne *suis* plus de ce monde
__Ça *faisait* longtemps que je n'*étais* plus de ce monde_


----------



## Icetrance

Et voici l'original, au futur antérieur, écrit dans mon premier post. C'est le sens que j'avais en tête hier en l'écrivant. C'est pourquoi je comprenais la phrase dans laquelle se trouvait le temps futur "ne serai plus"

Ça *fera* longtemps que *je n'aurai plus été* de ce monde = *I will have been gone from this world a long time by then* (je ne suis pas encore mort. D'ici là, ça fera longtemps après que je serai mort.

C'est pas vraiment compliqué, si et seulement si, un contexte est bel et bien fourni. Je ne suis pas fou, Maître Capello (pas encore...peut-être un tout petit peu). Comprendre les choses sans contexte m'embrouille comme tout. Pourquoi tenté-je le faire?


----------



## Icetrance

Quand je repense ce que j'avais dit l'autre jour (pas tout à fait correct), je commence à voir qu'il n'y a aucune différence entre:

Je ne fais pas de différence entre:

_1) Ça fera longtemps que je ne serai plus de ce monde._

_2) Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai plus été de ce monde._

_Je suis très embrouillé._


En anglais, on dira quelque chose comme:

I will have been gone a long time from this world (by then).
I will have been gone from this world a long time (by then)


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ça *fera* longtemps que je ne *serai* plus de ce monde_ = I will have been gone a long time from this world.
(Je suis encore vivant, mais à cette époque lointaine, je serai mort depuis longtemps.)

Quant au futur antérieur (_Ça *fera* longtemps que je n'*aurai *plus *été* de ce monde_), il n'a pas forcément le même sens que le futur simple : il pourrait également vouloir dire qu'on serait *de nouveau *de ce monde après ne plus l'avoir été pendant longtemps…


----------



## Icetrance

Je savais avoir tort tout après avoir relu mon post. Ce que j'avais écrit n'était en rien logique: ma traduction anglaise, quoique correcte, ne correspondait aucunement au sens de la phrase d'origine en français.

En anglais, le futur antérieur s'imposerait, même si le futur simple pourrait s'entendre dans une phrase comme telle.

Tout ça, c'est pas très clair, mais bon, j'y arriverai avec le temps.


----------



## Icetrance

Je reprends encore une fois ce que j'avais posté plus tôt. Le futur simple peut s'utiliser en anglais. Prenons un autre exemple:

_Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé = It/That will be long time I won't be having a tv/going without a tv until then_

_Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé = I will have gone without a tv for a long time by then_

_Question: __I won't have tv for years. _

_Answer:_

_1)T__hat's a long time that I will be going without a tv._
_2) __That's a long time that I will have gone without a tv/ _
_3)I will have gone without a tv a long time by then_

We have many options in English here on how to phrase this.

In English,_ I don't like "that WILL be long time that I will be going without a tv."_ That sounds awkward_._

I just can't make out any differences in meaning in the English sentences above. They mean the same to me, and they both seem perfectly correct, grammatically speaking. The second sentence would be the most uncommon. It sounds a little funny, but it's correct.


----------



## Icetrance

If I were to translate the following two sentences below into English, the future perfect (futur antérieur) would be my only option because something will have been the case by a certain time in the future. 

D'ici là ça fera longtemps que *je n'aurai pa*s de télé.

D'ici là ça fera longtemps que* je n'aurai pas eu* de télé.

_Possible translations in English:_

_I *will have been* without a tv a long time by then. _

_I *will have been* without a tv a long time by then._

_By then, it *will have been* a long time since I've had a tv._

_That* will have been a long time* without having had a tv (less correct, but perhaps more common: that will be a long time without...)_

The future perfect (futur antérieur) then gives no clue to whether or not I will have a tv after this period of time has gone by; only the context will tell.

Finally, the only way I could see where you could logically get away with using the simple future or future progressive (does not exist in French) in the sentences above would be to *NOT* specify the* "by then" (d'ici ?).* If you do, the future perfect is logically the only solution, even though some native speakers won't use it as they should.

Examples:

_I think *I will be* without a tv a long time (My tv broke and I won't be having any money to buy a new one for a long time). _

_It'll (probably) be a long time* I won't be having* a tv_ (same context as above, but using the future progressive tense _"will have + verb +_ _ing_).


Woof! Maintenant, j'ai de nouveau le cerveau qui fait mal.


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> Quant au futur antérieur (_Ça *fera* longtemps que je n'*aurai *plus *été* de ce monde_), il n'a pas forcément le même sens que le futur simple : il pourrait également vouloir dire qu'on serait *de nouveau *de ce monde après ne plus l'avoir été pendant longtemps… (Avec le futur, on sera forcément encore mort.)


 
Comment savoir ça? The future perfect (futur antérieur) seems to give no clue to whether or not I will have a tv after this period of time has gone by; only the context will tell. The only way then I could see where you could logically get away with using the simple future or future progressive (does not exist in French)  would be to NOT specify the "by then" (d'ici ?). If you do, the future perfect is logically the only solution, even though some native speakers won't use it as they should.

Examples:

Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé = Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand je serai sans télé, mais je sais que ça va faire (fera) longtemps.
Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé = Je sais jusqu'à je n'aurai pas eu de télé (d'ici décembre prochain, par exemple)


Maître Capello, you could be right, and if you are, the French is not appealing to logic.  Le language n'est pas toujours logique (il y a pas de choses en anglais sans explication: c'est juste comme ça!)


----------



## Fred_C

Hi, Maybe your confusion comes from the fact that for a sentence like
"Je ne suis plus de ce monde depuis longtemps", you use in French a present tense, and a past tense in English : literally : "I have not been part of this world for a long time".
If you put the sentence in the future, it becomes in English : "I will not have been part of this world for a long time" and in French : "cela fera longtemps que je ne serai plus de ce monde".


----------



## Icetrance

Fred_C said:


> you use […] a past (not technically past tense, but* present perfect*) tense in English : literally : "I have not been part of this world for a long time".


 
Merci pour votre intervention!

Ce n'est pas du tout d'où vient toute cette confusion.

Je dis tout simplement qu'il serait plus logique et convenable d'employer le futur antérieur au cas où le "jusqu'à quand" de la phrase ne serait pas donné. Sinon, le futur simple s'imposerait.

Je vous explique un peu mieux ce que je veux dire:

"Ça ne fait que deux mois que j'ai cette nouvelle télé et voilà on va venir me la reprendre car je suis trop en retards dans mes paiements. Comme je suis en mauvaise situation, ça fera (très) longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé."

Dans ce cas ci-dessus, l'usage du futur simple se justifie sans doute. Par contre, si j'énonce le "jusqu'à quand" de la phrase, le futur antérieur ne me semble pas justifié. Pourquoi,

Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé = Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand je serai sans télé, mais je sais que ça va faire (fera) longtemps.
Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé = Je sais jusqu'à quand je n'aurai pas EU de télé (d'ici décembre prochain, par exemple)

Et finalement, comment supposer que j'aurai de nouveau une télé si le futur antérieur s'emploie. L'idée est que "être sans télé aura été le cas au moins jusqu'à décembre prochain." Il me paraît impossible de savoir si j'aurai de nouveau une télé ou non, malgré le temps futur employé. Seul le context le dira.


----------



## Fred_C

Icetrance said:


> Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé = Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand je serai sans télé, mais je sais que ça va faire (fera) longtemps.
> Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé = Je sais jusqu'à quand je n'aurai pas EU de télé (d'ici décembre prochain, par exemple)
> 
> Et finalement, comment supposer que j'aurai de nouveau une télé si le futur antérieur s'emploie. L'idée est que "être sans télé aura été le cas au moins jusqu'à décembre prochain." Il me paraît impossible de savoir si j'aurai de nouveau une télé ou non, malgré le temps futur employé. Seul le context le dira.



J'ai compris ce que vous vouliez dire.
Vous avez tort, je pense.
Dans votre premier exemple, vous voulez peut-être dire : "je n'aurai pas de télé pendant longtemps ?" 
Si c'est le cas, alors vous ne pouvez pas utiliser "cela fait très longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé", parce que l'expression "cela fait." signifie "depuis" et jamais "pendant".
Peut-être qu'en anglais, vous pouvez exprimer le fait : "Je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand je serai sans télé, mais je sais que ça va faire *durer *longtemps" par la phrase "I will not have a TV for a long time", (Je ne suis pas sûr.) si c'est incorrect, veuillez ne pas lire la suite, je détruirai ce poste. Mais si c'est correct, alors ce "for" est équivalent à "during" :
"I will not have a TV during a long time", et le mot "during" ne peut pas se traduire en français par "cela fait", il faut utiliser "pendant".
"Je n'aurai pas de télé pendant longtemps"

Votre deuxième exemple se dit en anglais "I will not have had a TV for a long time",
et en français, on utilise le futur simple et non le futur antérieur pour traduire ce genre de phrase, comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut. Ce mot anglais "for" peut (peut-être) ici être remplacé par "since a long time ago", ce que l'on peut traduire en français par "depuis", ou par "cela fait" :
"Cela fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé".

Quand à la phrase : "cela fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé", eh bien je pense qu'elle est incorrecte.


----------



## Icetrance

Fred_C said:


> Ce mot anglais "for" peut (peut-être) ici être remplacé par "since a long time ago"


 
En anglais, il faudrait dire:

I won't be a having a tv for a long time (if "until when" is not specified)

I won't have had a tv for a long time (if "d'ici ? " is specified)

You can't say "since" here in English.

Je suis très embrouillé. C'est si compliqué que je ne peux pas me faire comprendre.

Si je dis:

D'ici décembre prochain, ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé (c'est logique si l'on "jusqu'à quand" n'est pas spécifié)

D'ici décembre prochain, ça fera longtemps je n'aurai pas de télé depuis longtemps (cette phrase me semble illogique, car "jusqu'à quand" est spécifié)

En français, il n'est pas donc plus convenable de dire "D'ici décembre prochain, j'aurai gagné 10.000 Euros" à la place de "D'ici décembre prochain, je gagnerai 10.000 Euros"?

Normalement, je finis par avoir tort, mais je fais de gros efforts pour piger.

Je comprends très bien ce qu'avait dit Maître Capello à propos de ce sujet, mais je ne suis pas sa logique.


----------



## Fred_C

D'accord, merci de m'avoir corrigé, cela va m'aider à me faire comprendre :

La phrase anglaise "I won't be a having a tv for a long time" ne se traduit surtout pas par la phrase française "Ca fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé" : J'explique pourquoi :
Vous dites que cette phrase anglaise est équivalente à "_That will be long time I won't be having a tv". Et vous traduisez "That will be a long time" par "Ça fera longtemps", ce qui est *faux*.
"Ça fera longtemps" ne signifie pas "that will be a long time", cela signifie "that will have been a long time", ce qui est tout différent.

Pour traduire "_I won't be a having a tv for a long time", vous DEVEZ utiliser "pendant" pour dire "for", et dire : "Je n'aurai pas de télé pendant longtemps".

Pour traduire "I won't have had a TV for a long time", vous devez utiliser "depuis" pour dire "for", et dire au futur simple : "Je n'aurai pas de télé depuis longtemps". Cette phrase est strictement équivalente à la phrase : "Cela fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé", (toujours au futur simple).

Tout cela parce que si on remet tout au présent, là où en anglais on dit : "I have not had a TV for a long time", en utilisant le present perfect, on utilise en français le présent : "Je n'ai pas de télé depuis longtemps". Et donc quand on met tout au futur, le présent français devient le futur simple, et le present perfect anglais devient le futur antérieur.

Now for the "futur antérieur", "Cela fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé", I understand what Me Capello said, and it is very tricky.
It corresponds to the future of the French sentence : "Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de télé", which has got a subtle meaning.
Although this sentence looks very much like "Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas de télé", it does not mean "I have not had a TV for a long time" *at all*.
It means instead that you have just bought a new TV set, and you say "I _had_ not had a TV for a long time".
the future of this French sentence : "Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas eu de télé" is the future of the english sentence "I had not had a TV for a long time", alas, I am unable to put that into the future...


----------



## Icetrance

Merci énormément! Vous avez bel et bien résolu ce mystère! Vous êtes un génie de la grammaire.  

Le clef ici, cela se réduit à savoir faire la différence entre "pendant" et "depuis," ce qui très très rudimentaire. C'est la même idée appliquée au temps futur (ce qui, pour quelle raison que ce soit, ne m'est jamais venu à l'esprit). Et voilà ca fait si longtemps (20 ans) que je sais faire cette distinction.

Je ne reproche qu'à une seule chose que vous avez dit: "Ça fera longtemps que + futur simple" se traduirait mieux par le *future perfect continuous *tense en anglais, et non pas le "future perfect."

On aura donc:

*Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé = I won't have been having a tv a long time (by then)* OR *I will not have been having a tv for a long time. *

If you say the sentence above, it implies that you *still *won't have tv come next December. But if you you the simple future perfect and say, "I will not have had a tv for/a long time come/by next December", it doesn't necessarily mean that you will still won't have a tv come next December: you may or may not (only context will tell). So, here, the future perfect progressive seems to be the only tense in English which corresponds to the French construction (gallicisme) "Ça fera que + futur simple." Websites will tell you that this form is rare, but I have used it several times in my life. I don't know how else you'd express this idea in English.

http://esl.about.com/od/grammarstructures/a/fperfc.htm

 Le clef ici, cela se réduit à savoir faire la différence entre "pendant" et "depuis," ce qui très très rudimentaire. C'est la même idée appliquée au temps futur (ce qui, pour quelle raison que ce soit, ne m'est jamais venu à l'esprit). Et voilà ca fait si longtemps (20 ans) que je sais faire cette distinction.

Aux autres temps, cela donnera:

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas de télé = It's/has been a long time since I've had a tv (I haven't had a tv for a long time)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu de télé = It had been a long time since I had had a tv (I had been without a tv for a long time) 

The following sentence IS VERY BIZARRE (even in English, but still possible):

*Ça aura fait longtemps que je n'aurai pas EU de télé = It will have had been a long time since I will have had been going without a tv. * (depuis un certain moment moment au futur)

Cela signiferait quelque chose comme: Dans deux ans depuis l'an prochain, je serai été sans télé depuis longtemps. Pas sûr...mais j'a le cerveau qui fait mal...

You will have still have a tv by next year, then you won't have it anymore. Two years from next, you still will not be having a tv.

Qui dirait une telle phrase? Dear God in heaven!


WOOF! (j'y suis arrivé, mais sans avoir eu de migraine)


----------



## Icetrance

Mais, vous aviez raison! J'avais encore une fois tort (en partie LOL)


You can indeed use the "future perfect" or the "future perfect progressive"." I got confused yesterday. Sorry. Both imply that you still won't have a tv.

Ça fera longtemps que je n'aurai pas de télé *=* I* will have been going without* a tv a long time (by then)

OR

I* won't/will not have had* a tv a long time by then

OR

It *will have been* a long time by then since *I will have had* a tv


Just you like you can say with the other tenses:

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas de télé = I have been being without a tv FOR (not "since") a long time now (a little funny-sounding, but possible)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu de télé. = I *had been going* without a tv a long time by that time ("by then", too, but put it at the beginning of sentence) = By then, it *had been* a long time since I *had had *a tv


----------



## Icetrance

Fred, I'm not sure why this is the case, but the future perfect continuous implies that things will probably continue that way (still will continue to not have a tv), whereas the future perfect just says that you still won't have a tv by then without making any implications of whether it will continue that way or not. C'est pour ça que je m'étais embrouillé, C'est pas du tout fastoche, non?


----------



## Fred_C

Indeed.
I am very confused in English with continuous perfect tenses. I was taught they were needed for verbs that describe an action :
"I have been studying English for two years".
And were forbidden for verbs that describe a state.
"I have been sick for two days".

And indeed, I was confused to see that you could use it with "to have" in : 'I won't been having a TV a long time by then..."


----------



## Icetrance

Fred_C said:


> I won't been having a TV a long time by then > I will not/won't *have been having* a TV a long time by then


 
English verb tense are really hard to understand (even for me!!) It's one of the most difficult things about English. Trust me, what is said above is correct English (but won't it hear that often)

It is possible to say in English: "I *will have been being* without a tv a long time by then" (very unlikely to hear it, but it can be said, Fred)

If I negate the phrase above, it sounds very strange, but acceptable:"I *will not have been being* without a tv a long time by then" (very few people would ever say such a sentence, if any)

Il faut faire sa propre enquête pour être certain de quelque chose (même ça n'est pas toujours possible). Je trouve que la grammaire s'enseigne très mal en général. Mais en même temps, je pense qu'il y certaines choses (pas beaucoup beaucoup) pour lesquelles il n'y a pas d'explication: c'est juste comme ça! (faut que toi et moi écrivent un bon bouquin de grammaire. T'es partant? LOL)


----------

